# Think Tank > U.S. Constitution >  14th Amendment Was NEVER Ratified!

## Matt Collins

_Yes - the 14th amendment WAS NEVER PROPERLY RATIFIED!!!!_

Gutzman discusses this in his book here:



http://www.amazon.com/Politically-In...2542889&sr=8-1


This can be looked up independently but both Professor Forrest McDonald and JD/PhD Kevin Gutzman have written about how the 14th Amendment was not ratified.


I have taken the time to cut and paste this up for you because honestly I don't feel like writing this much.
...Florida's ratification as valid and ignore the sometimes marked differences among the versions the States had approved.


The 14th Amendment was never Constitutionally proposed to the States and never Constitutionally ratified by the States. This is a scary concept since it stands as one of the most significant parts of the American legal system and when most Americans think about their rights, they think about their 14th rights - an amendment that is not and was not ratified.

You can read some of this on Google's copy of the book here:
http://books.google.com/books?id=f6B...7XdBxQ#PPP1,M1

----------


## demolama

can't legally ratify anything under force of arms

next time lets see if a contract I make you sign by holding a gun to your head is binding and legal in a court

----------


## Truth Warrior

*It wouldn't surprise me a bit. Nor the 16th, for that matter.*

*Any "system" dependent on human reliability is inherently unreliable.*

----------


## Matt Collins

> *It wouldn't surprise me a bit. Nor the 16th, for that matter.*


http://www.thelawthatneverwas.com/new/home.asp

----------


## Truth Warrior

> http://www.thelawthatneverwas.com/new/home.asp


*Yep, been through it, thanks.*

----------

